# Thread problem.  Don't know where else this would go sorry.



## Sia (Mar 3, 2015)

So I started a new Q & A thread.  Only when someone tries to access it (it's not just me, I checked with Butterfly), it kicks you back out to the main forum. 

It's the "Q and A with Anthony Aldermaston..." thread.  Can someone help please?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Mar 3, 2015)

I've heard there may be issues with thread titles under certain conditions. Check with a moderator and they should be able to help you with it.


----------



## Devor (Mar 3, 2015)

I've fixed it.

This happens sometimes.  The system doesn't do well with special characters that are used in the title of the thread, and the dash you used counted as a special character.  I created a new thread with a different dash and merged the two into one with a title that doesn't have a special character.


----------



## Russ (Mar 3, 2015)

Funny I saw the title of this thread and thought it was a Pern discussion...


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 5, 2015)

Russ said:


> Funny I saw the title of this thread and thought it was a Pern discussion...


I don't have a cave to hide in or a dragon to kill the threads!


----------



## Russ (Mar 5, 2015)

SeverinR said:


> I don't have a cave to hide in or a dragon to kill the threads!



Improvise!


----------

